# wireless switch? Dell Inspiron B120 Help



## jgrasso1129 (Jan 12, 2013)

My mother in law gave me her computer but when i try to connect to my wireless internet I keep getting this message "make sure the wireless switch on your computer is on" I know she was able to connect to the internet when she had this computer please help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

There should be a wireless button or switch on the laptop, from my Samsung aptop I can do a combination of FN + F12 (has an antenna pic) to turn on/off the wireless.


----------

